# what does leased land



## bigunga1 (Sep 17, 2004)

go for in heard co???? per acre...


----------



## huntnnut (Sep 17, 2004)

I think ours is around $7.50 an acre on a 1650 acre tract through Ingram Legrand I think it is.


----------



## NUTT (Sep 17, 2004)

We pay 10.00 per acre for private land.


----------



## T Man (Apr 19, 2011)

Ingram Legrand is 17.00 an acer, some of the highest price you will find.


----------



## GWH (Apr 23, 2011)

*lease prices*

St Regis 12.00
Hancock 10.37


----------

